# Fracino coffee installation engineer



## Florio (7 mo ago)

Hi everyone, not sure if I'm on the right page. I'm fairly new to the forum and starting a coffee business. I have taken delivery of a new Fracino Contempo duel fuel machine. Fracino can't install it for me as I'm based in Petersfield, Hampshire. It's too far for me to travel to their company. Does anyone know of an engineer in my part of the world please? Thanks in advance. I could look on the internet but I prefer recommendations. Thanks Kathy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Any caravan concessions near you ? They usually have gas engineers to install cookers etc in caravans (LPG approved)


----------

